# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Can't create Mac query files for Excel for Mac 2011

## veronicahope

I'm trying to extract yellow pages data and it all seems easy through Excel. Excel for Mac 2011 doesn't have an 'Import from web' option, but other forums advise that if you simply save a .txt file as .iqy, you can then use Excel for Mac 2011 to select Data>Get External Data> Run Saved Query... then browse to the saved .iqy file.

When I browse thought, my file name.txt still appears as .iqy.txt 

When I originally save the text file (and I've tried Word files) - there is a drop-down menu of file types so I've also tried 'save word doc as macro-enabled template' etc. but nothing. 

When I try to run the query in Excel - if it's not greyed out when I browse - I get an error message "Microsoft Excel could not open or read your database query or Web query file." It continues:
"The file may not be in the right format, or the file may have become damaged. 
*Make sure the file is either a database query file that was saved in Microsoft Query or the query wizard, or a web query file. 
*If the file is a web query file, make sure it follows the correct Web query syntax.*"

Seems like a simplistic problem - saving files correctly - but not sure if it's just a Mac thing that doesn't allow a .iqy save? 

I haven't had any luck creating a query file online, but further instruction on that would be great. 

Any help possible would be appreciated.

----------


## JosephP

if you're using TextEdit, make sure the format is plain text and not rich text (using the Format menu) then when you save, uncheck the box that says 'if no file extension provided use .txt' and change the file name to end in .iqy

----------

